# HO Airplane Hangar



## kobedog (Jun 13, 2012)

Being brand new to this site I'm not exactly sure how to use it. I'll try this.

Looking to buy an HO airport hangar. Someone posted something regarding a hangar, but I can not find the link.
Thanks

Jim T


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Airplane Hangar - Kit -- 5-15/16 x 5-3/4 x 2-1/2'' 15 x 14.5 x 6.5cm - HO-Scale

www.hobbylinc.com/htm/bus/bus1408.htm

Tom
overthehill


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Our member John Reid has done some fabulous custom vintage airplane hangar work. Though it's not a kit like your looking for, his attention to detail might offer some inspiration ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=43206&postcount=45

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y2...ook/?action=view&current=Jennylastpics079.jpg

TJ


----------



## kobedog (Jun 13, 2012)

TJ

Also, I would prefer the model assembled.

Thanks,

Jim


----------

